# Busoni's Fantasia contrappuntistica for organ



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm trying to find a recording of the magnificent Fantasia contrappuntistica transcribed for organ, I understand that there are two versions of this, one by Wilhelm Middelschulte and another by Helmut Bornefeld. 
I know that Kevin Bowyer has recorded the Middelschulte for Altarus in 1999, a disc that has eluded me so far, never seen the Bornefeld recorded at all.

Has anyone of you organ freaks out there found any other recorded versions of these two organ transcriptions out there? All suggestions welcome!

/ptr


----------

